# gh cocotek ab cubes for ebb and flow



## leelow (Dec 4, 2006)

general hydro has come up with these coconut coir hollow grow cubes, they come with filled with high qaulity coir, but you can fill them with what you wish ex. coir/perlite, perlite, vermiculite, soil, sand, dolimite ext..
does anybody have any experience with these cubes, in a ebb and flow system, how do you all think they would work out. I think it might be my next experiment.
heres what gh says about them.    
COCOTEK® AB CUBES
*Organic Growing Media*

General Hydroponics has developed a new addition to its all-natural CocoTek growing media line. Regular CocoTek cubes are ideal for pushing plants to their maximum when using continuous drip applications. When utilizing other methods  like drain and flood  which call for more absorbent media, the new CocoTek AB absorbent cube has the needed absorption capacity and the ability to retain moisture over a longer period of time. The AB cubes moisture retention is similar to that of standard rock wool, made possible through a hollow center filled with loose coconut coir. In fact, users can fill the CocoTek AB cube with whatever growing medium they prefer.

*CocoTek Mixed Bricks are available in the following sizes:*
 4x4x4
 6x6x4
 6x6x6


----------



## KADE (Dec 4, 2006)

Thas kinda what i do with my rockwool sometimes.... it is a good idea for the company.. and sounds like a good product...


----------



## Biffdoggie (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't say much for those as I haven't used them but I can tell you that I'm going coco next time. I think I'm going to use the loose stuff in the bigger baskets.


----------



## KADE (Dec 5, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> I can't say much for those as I haven't used them but I can tell you that I'm going coco next time. I think I'm going to use the loose stuff in the bigger baskets.


 
coco would burn wouldn't it? be useful for disposing... i never know where to put all the rockwool.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it would burn once it's well dried out, especially if you had a good fire to toss it into. It is a woody-type of substance. That's a good question. Still wouldn't help me in this urban setting but it would be an advantage and I hear ya about the rockwool. A good way to go with the cubes is to get a janitor type mop wringer, the big yellow ones, crush them up and get all the water out, way easier to ditch after that.


----------



## Jamezar (Jan 20, 2007)

COCOTEK cubes are better than the Grodan since they hold less water.  Therefore you can flood them more often giving the plants more wet and dry cycles each day.  

Still, I think hydroton is even better since it holds no water.  I've been flooding 8 times a day at the end of my flowing periods.  The plants love it.

It's messy so I use 8" diameter pots filled with hydroton and a cocotek gro mat underneath for the the roots to expand to.  Makes clean up a breeze.

Jamezar


----------

